# First fountain pen tips?



## JasonM (Jun 23, 2013)

I've always made rollerball pens but would like to branch out and try some fountain pens.  I was looking to start with a junior gent or something along that line.

Is there any sage advice or "watch-outs" for someone used to rollerballs and making an initial foray into fountains and nibs?


----------



## duke851 (Jun 23, 2013)

Beware!!!!! Fountain pens are horribly addictive and should you find yourself eying a Binderised Pelikan it may be time to seek proffesional help.

The Jr gentleman have very nice writing nibs as do all their kits. I think you will like the end result. They also have different size nibs available if you want to try a finer or broader nib.


----------



## ChrisN (Jun 23, 2013)

Hmmm. I never made any rollerballs, but I have done fountain pens..... I have a Jr. Gent with a Heritance nib on it. The standard nib writes quite well, but I wanted a finer one.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Jun 23, 2013)

You should educate yourself about how to adjust and maintain fountain pens. I can tell you from experience they are not as plug and play as a roller ball. You will need to be able to answer questions from your customers and should have made several adjustments so you know how to do it. Other than that they are no more difficult to make from hardware than any other pen. Just harder to get them tuned up. Plus everyone writes differently what seems great to you may not work well for someone else.


----------



## JasonM (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks guys!  And Mike, thanks for the heads up.   I looking toward to this!


----------

